# Starting a breeding program



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm starting a natt breeding program, i'm going to have i think 10 about the size of a dime in a 150 gallon and wait for them to grow up and see if any pair up. If not, i'll sell them off and try again. Does anyone have any real life tips about how to efficiently breed this fish? I have read all the articles and feel i have a pretty good handle on it, i was just wondering if there is anything i should be aware of. I'm just looking for some extra money to support my growing hobby. Any tips on selling the fish as well? Should i just sell to a lfs or grow out some and risk shipping? ANY tips would be appreciated, also, anyone in the portland area, let me know who you supply and I WILL NOT sell to them, i'm all about respect and I don't want to take away from anyones well-being. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

jamesdelanoche said:


> I'm starting a natt breeding program, i'm going to have i think 10 about the size of a dime in a 150 gallon and wait for them to grow up and see if any pair up. If not, i'll sell them off and try again. Does anyone have any real life tips about how to efficiently breed this fish? I have read all the articles and feel i have a pretty good handle on it, i was just wondering if there is anything i should be aware of. I'm just looking for some extra money to support my growing hobby. Any tips on selling the fish as well? Should i just sell to a lfs or grow out some and risk shipping? ANY tips would be appreciated, also, anyone in the portland area, let me know who you supply and I WILL NOT sell to them, i'm all about respect and I don't want to take away from anyones well-being. Thanks a lot in advance.
> [snapback]884345[/snapback]​


Just so you know it will be a year and six months or so before the fish are sexually mature. Do a search in the breeding forums for information. There is tons of stuff in here about breeding Natts. Good luck!!!


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

It will actually bea while till your dime size P's mature. Check out my thread in this section which is currently active. I have given a farely detailed account of what I did with the fry.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=72309

Please ask for if you need any info in particular


----------

